# Bulging uterus and stitch-type pain



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Sorry for the bizarre title but I just have 2 questions:

About three times now I have been lying in bed and suddenly my uterus completely bulges out for about half a minute and then goes down again.  Surely this can't be the baby?

Secondly, when I lie on my right side (I try to stick to the left) I get pain that feels just like a stitch in the right hand side but goes away as soon as I turn on the left.  Is this normal?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I hope it is the baby and your not hiding anyone else in there!!  

Even though your baby is only small there is enough of him/her to make a movement through your abdo wall. He/she is probably doing a forward roll.

The pain you are feeling sounds like ligament pain, where your ligaments are trying to 'hold in' the growing bump, causing the discomfort. If it is a big problem speak to your midwife.

Take care x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh, thanks for the reply.....hopefully nothing else in there (Sigourney Weaver in Aliens comes to mind) but I think this baby's going to be a whopper!


----------

